# Raw Chicken...



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I have given Luce some raw chicken and man does she chow it down!!!! Crunch Crunch Crunch.... I gave her some wing pieces, the middle and the small end. The wings are a pretty good size. I did cut them a bit smaller for her and it was 5oz.

She is 11.6#

How much is recommended for a meal!!

I am not going totally raw, I like to mix things up! I just don't believe any animal can get everything they need in one food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The guideline I was given is 1-3%( depends on dogs energy needs) of your dogs weight per day Molly weighs 13# lbs is not high activity so a days meal of meat would be approx. 4ozs.(1.6lbs per week but I upped it a bit) so when I give her a leg(drumstick ony) I'll cut back on her kibble for the day.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been raw feeding since 1997. Our rule for amount to feed is this:

Feed dog food for a while. Dog seems fat? Feed less food. Dog seems skinny? Feed more food.

 I know you were probably hoping for something a little more exact. It can be hard to say due to dogs' varying metabolisms. Our iggy (9 lbs. soaking wet) has the metabolism of a hummingbird and eats as much as our 20 lb. Corgis. That said, a chicken thigh is probably a pretty good meal for a tpoo, give or take?

Happy feeing!

--Q


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy, at around 9 pounds, gets half a chicken wing as one of her meals - she is fed twice a day. I started out by analysing calorific and nutritional levels of all the foods available, set up spreadsheets, worked out how many calories each dog needed, made a set of recipes for a week that covered all the nutritional needs, weighed each portion... Now I chuck some of this and some of that into a big pot to cook, measure the food by eye, and apply Quossum's rules! It is worth doing some basic calculations though, just to make sure you start at around the right quantity. I will dig out my original calculations and start a new thread with the most useful bits!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

With the 5oz. of chicken wings and her regular food available, she was looking for more chicken!! Little bugger


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine tell me there is no such thing as too much chicken!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My SPOO puppy, Buck, has driven me crazy with his indifference to all of the fancy grain free kibble brands I've tried. He eventually eats most of his ration. The chicken necks are gone in a flash. I feed one meal of kibble and the other raw. Winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Did someone say CHICKEN!!!! I'm on the next plane!! YUM!!!!!
Gracie.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The guidelines for raw feeding are 2-3% of the ideal weight for an adult dog. So if it is a puppy, you would still go by ideal adult weight. This has worked awesomely for my spoo since he was a puppy and he is now almost 6 years old. He gets all sorts of meats though, but half or more is chicken. Yup - they usually think of it as 'real food' and love it.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with feeding both raw and kibble as long as they are done in separate meals, they shouldn't be fed at the same time because they are digested at different rates and that can cause discomfort for your dog.

I feed raw in the morning and kibble for dinner. About 3 times a week I'll feed raw meaty bones and the rest of the time I feed a ground raw/veggie mix.
I also throw a raw egg in to that mix a couple of times a week. Believe me, they look forward to their raw brekky much more than their kibble dinner!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Critterluvr, interesting you say that. I've been feeding Brandon Stella & Chewy's morsels mixed with kibble and tripe at each meal. Now I'm wondering if that's not good? He shows no signs of discomfort at all. Let me know what you think, or if anyone else has any suggestions.
Thanks and have a fun day.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Suddenly - maybe if it's just small amounts (ie: to flavour the kibble) it would be okay? I wouldn't do half and half though, I think you'd be better off feeding kibble for one meal and raw for another, just to be on the safe side.

I used to feed 100% raw and still feel that's ideal but with 4 dogs (and 3 of them large) it just was getting to be a lot of work, as I like to mix my own. When I decided to feed kibble as well I really researched it first.....the general consensus was to make sure not to feed them together in one meal because they are digested differently, and that made total sense to me so that's the rule I like to follow.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Critterluvr, what you say makes a lot of sense. My problem either Brandon is that he is spent picky I found this is the only way he will fully eat his 2 meals. So I thank you for your imput and take what you said into consideration. I would love some suggestions that i.might try. 
Thanks again, appreciate your time and thoughts.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have got to look stupid and ask a question, here goes and do not hollower at me. I have been watching the post for feeding raw chicken wings, is this correct. I always heard never give a dog chicken bones, 8 poodles later I have never feed them any raw meat. One is 7 pounds, and the other 3.1. It got the best of me, so I ask. Won't the bones splinter?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I always heard never give a dog chicken bones, .... Won't the bones splinter?


Raw chicken bones are good for your dog  ! . . . . . It is cooked chicken bones (or cooked any bones) that are so bad and you should never give them as they splinter badly. 

(The only exception I've had to raw chicken bones is that my my dog chokes on that little weird end part of the chicken wing, so I watch him really carefully and sometimes just cut them off. He also chokes on chicken necks sometimes. What I normally give him is a chicken leg quarter - works great. That's his dinner tonight.)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Kontiki I did not know that.


----------

